# SausageMaker smokehouse



## cleglue (Oct 11, 2005)

Has anyone used the SausageMaker smokehouse to smoke butts, ribs, turkeys or any other type of meat?

http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=232

I realize it isn't wood or charcoal but I thought I'd give it a try sometime.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 11, 2005)

Seems kinda small to me. I have a hard enough time fitting packers on the 17 inches in my WSM. 
Just MHO.


----------



## BigGQ (Oct 11, 2005)

quote="Burnt Food Dude"]B BB BBB BB Bbu But its electric!







[/quote]

You can do it...(slide to the left)   :grin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

It looks similar to the Cookshack Smokette which costs a bit more.  I looked into the Cookshack back before I bought my WSM mainly because it's well insulated but the 14" square grates were way too small for me.  I know someone that has one and they said that the thermostat causes pretty wide temp swings and even though you get some smoke wood flavor with the wood chips and small chunks that you use, there is no smoke ring to speak of since it's electric.  Just my 2¢.


----------



## BigGQ (Oct 11, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> ...since it's electric.



Boogie Woogie Woogie!   :happyd:  :happyd:  :happyd:


----------



## Finney (Oct 11, 2005)

BigGQ said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 #-o


----------

